# remplazo del CA3080 por LM13700



## Randy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola.

Estoy tratando ( bueno no, pero hay algo de eso) de hacer mi DS7, pero me contre con que aqui esta mas barato el LM13700, que el CA3080, asi que lo compre.

Ademas de contar con 2 operacionales y ser mas barato, tiene unos diodos de polarizacion, lo cual me saca de onda, ya que el CA3080 no los tiene, entonces la pregunta es,

Conecto los diodos a Vcc???

ya que en la hoja de datos lo hacen, pero no en todos los circuitos

y otra cosa, creen conveniente usar los transistores para amplificar la señal??

la salida del amplificador va a un 386...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

porque no pones un esquema de lo que estas haciendo porque asi es hablar un poco en aire, en la hoja de datos y en las notas de aplicación dice para que son y cuando se utilzan esos diodos


----------



## Randy (Mar 15, 2011)

hola pandacba pues, solo hojee las ojas de datos...

el diagrama del ds7 es el siguiente :

http://m.bareille.free.fr/ds7clone/ds7sh.gif

y una imagen del CA3080 es la siguiente:

http://circuits.datasheetdir.com/223/CA3080-pinout.jpg

y el de el LM13600/13700 es :

http://www.all-electric.com/schematic/lm13600.gif

y la duda es en los diodos, ya que segun yo no es necesario utilizar los buffers (transistores) ... 

en la hoja de datos, en algunos circuitos conectan los diodos a vcc y en otros no...

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2011)

pero es muy simple hombre, que dice donde esta el diodo? en el pin dice bias, tu circuito usa control del bias? si entonce lo conectas alli los transistores son algo que provee el fabricane como auxillara se utiliza lo que hace falta en tu caso no enontces no se usan


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola pandacba, me lo puedes explicar mas detenidamente...?
Es que como que no entiendo, soy lento :S
quieres decir, que los diodos se usan cuando no se usa la entrada de "amp bias input" ???
Gracias por la respuesta
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

No se que parte no entendiste imposible ponerlo más claro, te pregunte tu aplicación utilza circuito de bias? la respuesta es si, y donde esta el pin de bias en el LM13700? donde esta el diodo, entonces ese pin sin importarte diodo o no es el que tenes que utilzar para bias.
No se de donde sacas esa conclusión 





> entonces los diodos no se usan....


De otra forma cual es el pin de bias del 13700? ese es tu pin de bias para tu circuito nada más


----------

